# Getting out of Costume=Rehearsal Time?



## Mercedes (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello all! Forgive me, but I am non-union,and am not part of union houses, so I am not familiar with the procedures. 

I have run into actors complaining that we are releasing them at the end of tech, but didn't end "show stuff" before the actual release time to get out of costume, saying that I was forcing them to stay after their required time. How does this run in other theatres? Do you allot time at the end of technical rehearsals to get out of costume, or is that something that is considered part of "non-tech" time? Thanks!


----------



## Footer (Jan 24, 2011)

Are your actors equity? Are they under a contract of any kind that specifies times? If so, you should follow what the contract/rule book says. If not, screw 'em. This is usually what is known to as a "wash-up" time. Many IA contracts have things stating that 10 minutes to 15 minutes before a food break that the stagehands be released to wash up. Essentially allowing them to clean up/change clothes so they can begin their meal break on time. Equity does have rules about this sort of thing as well. Most equity contracts have a minimum 3 or 4. Therefore, if you call the actors at half hour, show runs 2 hours, you still have a half left after the show. If you are doing a long show you might have to pay the actors overtime or build that into the contract. I think what the actors are getting annoyed with is they are being called for a 10 out of 12 and spending 13 hours there because they are being released from the stage at the 12 mark and essentially not getting paid for their time when they are getting out of costume and taking care of costume notes. If it is spelled out in the contract that they only have to work a solid 12, then you should release them 15 minutes before the 12 mark in order to get out on time. Otherwise, you should pay them overtime. Now, if nothing like that is in their contract.... once again... screw 'em. I have seen theatres go as far as releasing all the cards onstage only to complete tech with non-cards to avoid paying overtime.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 24, 2011)

It's a graduate program, and not equity, although we do have equity actors-(they are not in a binding contract to equity rules, however). It isn't even in our company rules, it's just something that we as SM's have considered a courtesy. I was debating on seeing if we can put that in our contract, so that it is more official. Thanks so much!


----------



## What Rigger? (Jan 27, 2011)

Footer said:


> Now, if nothing like that is in their contract.... once again... screw 'em.


 
Jeez, Foot....that's kinda harsh. You sure I didn't possess you briefly during the typing of your response? Even MY feelings are hurt right now. And that's, uh, not easy to do. 

Thank God I'm union. And: I am not necessarily disagreeing with you, either! Bidnezz id bidnezz.


----------



## Footer (Jan 27, 2011)

What Rigger? said:


> Jeez, Foot....that's kinda harsh. You sure I didn't possess you briefly during the typing of your response? Even MY feelings are hurt right now. And that's, uh, not easy to do.
> 
> Thank God I'm union. And: I am not necessarily disagreeing with you, either! Bidnezz id bidnezz.


 
Your talking to the person that has spent the last 5 years doing salaried summer stock where you work until the work is done then go home only to come back in and do it again the next day. I don't really deal well with actors who complain they are there for 4.5 hours instead of 4. Now, if its in their contract, that should be followed. However, if they aren't going to take the initiative to get something like that in their contract, they are in the same boat as everyone else, you stay until the work is done. 

Yes, it sucks, yes it should not be that way. In my current job its not that way. Until you have a strong contract or a strong union, thats the life.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jan 28, 2011)

If you take care of your actors and stagehands they will take care of you. The director/producer is likely to get a better performance with a cast and crew that feel their concerns are important to management. If the director knows they need 15 minutes to clean up he will get the work done sooner. Unhappy resentful people will not perform as well, the costumes might get less care, etc. If the schedule gets tight I find directors get more efficient and get more done in the allotted time. It is easy to say screw em it's not in their contract but how do you feel and act when people say that to you. If their legitimate concerns are addressed all will benefit. I don't mean to say you have to coddle them and bend to unreasonable demands but it is better to talk to them, hear them out and give them a little because then they will give back. The show will benefit. Everyone will be happier. I like happy people.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 28, 2011)

Officially, if you have a rehearsal call then the time scheduled is what you can use. Look at it this way, if you are doing a dress rehearsal than the actors' half hour call counts as rehearsal time. If getting into costume is part of rehearsal then getting out should be also. It also means that if the director wants to give notes, this is rehearsal time. 

If you are dealing with AEA actors and you have some kind of contract between them and the union (which you do if you have AEA actors in the cast unless you live in a Right-to-Work state) then you are obligated to follow union rules at least for them. This means that you can't exceed the specified number of rehearsal hours per week, you have to follow an AEA break schedule (a 10 every 80 or a 5 every 60), and so on.

Probably the best way to structure your tech time is as follows: 
•Start with half hour (if a dress rehearsal or if you are teching in costume-half hour is required any time you are putting on costumes)
•If you are running the show, do you run, or do tech
•At the end of the run if the director needs to see anything again in costume do it now otherwise:
•Let the actors get out of costume while the directors gives tech notes (this may also be a time for the LD or SD to work cues or the deck crew to practice a shift)
•Once the actors are out of costume, do any work notes on stage that the director has
•Once work on stage is done let the crew pack up and go home
•Let the director give verbal notes until end of day
Obviously if you hit end of day before you finish work notes or verbal notes, you would have to release the cast (or at least the AEA cast). If you are just doing tech in clothes, you just have to plan to stop the rehearsal with enough time for the actors to change, as you may not get through the show in one tech session.


----------



## Drmafreek (Feb 3, 2011)

I may not necessarily be adding much new to the conversation, but one thing you can do when scheduling rehearsals is to schedule them with a bit of time added on the end to account for changing. Though I graduated from Wayne State, I can't remember how it was done when I was there, but we never had a situation arise in regards to being held after rehearsal. Though, we also didn't have any care carrying members of AEA in the group either. 

I agree with the show needing to get done when it's done, but I am a strong advocate of taking care of your cast, crew, and everyone else. I teach undergraduate and work professionally during the summer, and find those companies that make sure their employee's morale is high, get a better performance for the audience.

Also, how is the old temporary/permanent space that is the Hilberry Theatre. Such an experience.


----------

